# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Dual language web-site news

## DDT

Here you can read news articles in English and Russian and several other languages too.
Print out the English and the Russian version of the articles and study them later or just switch between pages on the computer. http://www.danielpipes.org/article/5845

----------


## meathive

Thanks, been lookin' for more of these. I hope they have more Russian translations in future articles as many of the ones I checked were not translated.

----------


## campaign

hello. is this article is also availble in the espanol language. did russain is similar to turkish in writing?

----------

